# R33 and R34 GT-Rs in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

I got few more pics for you of the Red R33 as well as the grey R34. I hope you enjoy them, of course they aren't my GT-Rs, but those are my pictures 

































































These pictures were taken at the Nissan local dealer after Ahmad Tayyeb won the drag racing event a week a go

Hope you like'em


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

The R33 look incredible, what Turbine is that?
Cool pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Nice. 
34 looks lovely.
Is it just me or does the 33 look rather high?


----------



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> The R33 look incredible, what Turbine is that?
> Cool pictures, thanks for sharing


The owner will send me a list of parts in a couple of days, once I have it I will put it here 

I'm glad you liked it


----------



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

Totalburnout said:


> Nice.
> 34 looks lovely.
> Is it just me or does the 33 look rather high?


Yeah, he was telling me that day, he feels sorry that I'm taking the pictures while the car is a bit high 
Check the other pictures in my gallery, there are plenty for the R33 in a lowered position


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Both cars look serious! Too bad I didn´t see them when I was in Jeddah in 2005. I only saw one Skyline, a white R34 with Do-Luck body kit and double-six spoke wheels. I´ve posted pics of that car before in this thread.

Keep the pics coming!

/P


----------



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

Perra said:


> Both cars look serious! Too bad I didn´t see them when I was in Jeddah in 2005. I only saw one Skyline, a white R34 with Do-Luck body kit and double-six spoke wheels. I´ve posted pics of that car before in this thread.
> 
> Keep the pics coming!
> 
> /P


I know that one, the owner is Yasser Bagader, a very nice and decent gentleman. I guess it is the only white R34 we have here.
Too bad you missed it but hopefully you can see it if you have a chance of coming back or a visit  You are most welcome anytime


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks a lot mate! Doesn´t look like I´m coming back any time soon, though.

/P


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

Pics look great mate, Good job!


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

ooooooooooooooh 
Ahmed Al Tayyeb GTR's here
I'm happy for that :clap: 

keep up 

Thanks Yousef


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Love the cars and the registration plates!!

Sounds stupid I know but let me explain, I simply love Arabic writting, simply because it doesn't look like writing, it looks like art!.

anyone agree ?


----------



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

L14M0, maxman, Aphid and Perra, thank you so much, I'm so glad you liked the pictures.

maxman, this is just the begnning, I have some interesting stuff, just wait and see. I'm just preparing it 

L14M0, I guess you are right and btw, the R34's plate number is 34 in Arabic


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice cars, i dont like the bumper stickers though.
It just does not flow well. Awesome engine bay
on the 33.


----------



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

Ohh, forgot to mention that the cars are "stickerless", but we had to put them as the Nissan dealer was the sponsor of the team during the drag event and we were taking these pictures infront of their showroom  hence we kept them :thumbsup:


----------



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

I just uploaded a video to google for this R33 making it is best run so far

check it out 9 Seconds GT-R33 in Saudi Arabia with Semi Slicks - Google Video

I hope you like it


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Nice!! :thumbsup: 
A very respectable time and quite smooth aswell.


----------



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm glad you liked it, I'm just waiting for the specs from the owner 

BTW, have you noticed the backfire in the video? Is this a good sign or a bad one? I'm not sure as I got confused, I hear some people say it is a sign of power while others say it is a bad one :|


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

awsome pictures and cars mate

James


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Is that a real 400R? Those are real 400R rims...:flame:


----------



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

No it is not a 400R, it is a GT-R33, not sure if it is a V-SPEC or not though


----------



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

*updates*



gtrlux said:


> The R33 look incredible, what Turbine is that?
> Cool pictures, thanks for sharing


The turbo is GREDDY T88H GK turbo kit.
You can find full details of the car in this post (The most powerful R33 in KSA)



> Is that a real 400R? Those are real 400R rims...





> No it is not a 400R, it is a GT-R33, not sure if it is a V-SPEC or not though


I just asked the owner yesterday, he confirmed it is not a 400R, it is a V-spec with a 400R body kit and rims (except for the bonnet)


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

So in other words, he pretty much has an exact styling replica. I love it, I never knew the 400 was that curvy:chuckle:


----------



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

I guess you can say so


----------

